
Ask HN: Can anyone send mi invite to lobste.rs? - oczek
Any lobste.rs users here on HN? Could anyone send me an invite to lobste.rs on tomek [at] graphqleditor [dot] com , please?
Thanks in advance!
======
ColinWright
The tree of invitations to Lobsters is tracked. If A invites B, and
subsequently B behaves badly, that in turn reflects badly on person A.

So before A invites B, A would naturally want to know who B is, and have some
confidence that B will bring value, and will _not_ behave badly.

So if you want an invitation you need to provide some information about who
you are, and some indication that you will behave well and provide value. But
your profile is empty, every submission here on HN is to the same web site.
You've made only two comments, both of which are on the discussions of your
own submissions.

What value do you bring?

Please note, this isn't a value judgement of you or your work, it's an attempt
to explain some of the context and aspects of the situation of which you might
not have been aware. And having said all that, someone might offer you an
invitation anyway.

Regardless, good luck.

------
simonblack
"I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member." \- Groucho Marx

I had been pressured to join several clubs that just wanted "bums on seats' by
my ex-wife. I didn't join. If that supposedly upper-crust club wouldn't have
invited my dad, I didn't need to give them any of my money.

